# Decut Honor vs Basha Pro?



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I see Alt has these 2 marked down. I read reviews on the Basha Pro GMX clone but nothing on the Honor. Anyone have any real experience with either of these? Thanks.


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

I have an Honor and a Basha Pro. 

Honor is a fairly heavy riser with a screw-type limb alignment system. Mine is a tad bent (had to use a laser to figure it out), but the screw alignment system allows me to straighten the limbs without taking them off the riser. The grips are the same between both risers. The finish is decent, especially for what I bought the riser for. The anodizing is even and looks really nice out in the sunlight. Shots feel a tad "dead," but even (this might have to do with the stabilizer setup, I have, so take this into account); the bow doesn't jump much, but I can still feel what happened during release. I use it as my "strength" bow and have mounted 48 lb. limbs on it. Vibration is basically nil, which isn't surprising given how much aluminum they used to make this thing. The only annoyance I had is that one set of my limbs simply wouldn't come out of the pocket after I shot them. I had to actually take the pocket alignment screws out, which allowed the alignment plate to fall out, bringing the limb with it. I think the chroming on the plate (yeah, it's chromed) might have made it too tight. 

I can't compare it to the GMX other than in looks, but the BP feels more... "conventional" to me, for the lack of a better way to put it. The Honor's machining seems a bit more refined, but there's nothing about the BP that's terrible in any way. The anodizing has a bit of a matte quality to it, but it, too, looks decent out in the sunlight. My BP is pretty straight according to the laser. The BP uses a washer system to align the limbs, so you have to take the limbs off to align them; I didn't have to do this, however, since everything aligned properly from the get-go. The BP has a bit more vibration through it since it's a bit more svelte than the Honor, which makes it feel like your "typical" aluminum riser. My BP came with "floating head" limb bolts, but I switched these over the the Honor. This may have contributed to the limb issue I described earlier, however, so maybe that wasn't a great idea. Not all BPs seem to come with the floating head bolts, so don't be surprised if you don't get them.

They both shoot scores better than what I can produce on any given day and can probably be used for a fairly high level of competition if you chose to use them this way, and both are certainly "worth" more than what you'll pay for them compared to name-brand risers. I would suggest you use the weight/feel measurement to choose which one will work for you. You might want to compare prices on AliExpress, which is where I bought both of mine.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey moomooholycow,
Great reviews. Thanks. 
Either sounds like a bargain. Could you comment on the balance of the risers? Do you feel one would be better than the other in a barebow setup?


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Both feel good on the draw and both react in a behaved manner. The better barebow is the Honor, without a doubt.. It just feels.. solid...under all conditions.. and the extra weight would help, too..


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks again


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

The only mod that I made was to take all of the goofy stickers off of the Honor, though. They really look like a cheap afterthought (because they are). Doing so didn't prove to be a problem once I found or made an edge.. the sticker didn't discolor the anodizing in any way, so there's no harm in it.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

What about the mesh that's in a couple of the cutouts? Doesn't look all that great in photos. What's it like in real life?


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Crunch said:


> What about the mesh that's in a couple of the cutouts? Doesn't look all that great in photos. What's it like in real life?


You know.. the mesh looks like crap in the photographs, "interesting" when you first get it out of the box, and then "wow, these are actually fairly well done and sortof cool and unique" after looking it over 10 minutes..


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice. Thx


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

Both risers currently on sale at alternativess for $138 USD plus shipping. Beats aliexpress and ebay prices. Just ordered the Basha pro in green. Been looking for something a bit lighter than my Gillo G1 for my olympic setup, so I can be more flexible with stab weight.


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Ineras said:


> Both risers currently on sale at alternativess for $138 USD plus shipping. Beats aliexpress and ebay prices. Just ordered the Basha pro in green. Been looking for something a bit lighter than my Gillo G1 for my olympic setup, so I can be more flexible with stab weight.


Excellent sale. I honestly thing that the BP will go down as one of the most underappreciated risers made during this era. If they just would have charged more for it, a lot of more experienced archers would have probably given it a spin and ended up liking it.


----------



## buckleb (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks


----------

